# beauty is in the details...



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

I came across these photos of the new 6 doorsills. I think those are pretty cool... It seems that BMW wants to become known for its trick lighting. First the angel eyes, then the E60 complex headlamps, now the back-lighted doorsills.

Me like it! :thumbup:

More photos available at http://www.sportbilen.se/bildspel.php?cat=bmw645&go=0

FrenchBoy


----------



## karrickk (May 5, 2003)

Mercedes has been doing this for a while. It's a $700 option however.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

karrickk said:


> It's a $700 option however.


Depends on the model...I think is ony $360 on the C class.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

karrickk said:


> Mercedes has been doing this for a while.


But MBs are not backlit. And the ones I've seen are in that funky not-matching-with-anything kiddy colour, too


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

They are indeed backlit. In a sort of neon blue colored glow.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Okay, I don't know what "back lit" means, then :eeps: 

I meant that BMW's ones only have the border of the letters lit, while MB's ones are fully lit, which, imho, looks too bright and cheesy


----------

